# LS600h: New Standard in Luxury Hybrid Sedan



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

While the LS600h L gets moderately better fuel economy than its gasoline-only brother, the LS460, the focus of this hybrid isn't necessarily its fuel sipping characteristics. It's the power.

More...


----------

